# EC and ET at GRI what to expect?



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just a wee question on how long procedures last, how painful and I think she said it wasn't full sedation so what do they do?! The nearer it gets worrying about silly wee things! 

Thanks!


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, don't know if you've already had this by now?!

EC doesn't take long.  Maybe around half an hour.  Then they bring you back to a recovery room while the sedation wears off.  Think I was in the recovery room for around an hour or two.  Someone came and told me how many eggs they had collected, then a nurse checked I felt okay.  A short while later she gave me a tablet for any pain I might feel.  I think she said that most people have medication fed through their drip rather than a tablet, but don't quote me on that!  I felt a bit crampy, but it went away quite quickly.  Then they gave me a sandwich and a cup of tea, after which I got dressed and went home.  I felt absolutely fine after it, although I think some people feel a bit sleepy.  Re the sedation thing, they inserted a drip, and as they started chatting to me I felt myself getting drowsy.  I don't remember much until they were wheeling me out.  I quite enjoyed the drowsy feeling.  It was a bit like being drunk! 

ET took about 5 mins!  After explaining the quality of your embryos, they insert the embryo(s) via a tube.  It was a bit like a smear, but easier.  They show you the embryos being transferred into you on a screen.  After that you can go home.  

Neither EC or ET is painful.  Good luck Xxxx


----------

